# مساعدة لمشروع رسالة الماجستير في هندسة المواد والمعادن



## ابوصهيب ناجي (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا خريج هندسة المواد والمعادن بكلية الهندسة بطرابلس ليبيا وأبحث عن موضوع مشروع لرسالة الماجستير يكون فيه ربط بين علم الموادوالمعادن مع HSE الصحة المهنية والسلامة والبيئة كتأثير نواتج التآكل في المؤسسات النفطية على البيئة مثلا أو تقييم الأخطار باستعمال الكشف اللا إتلافي NDT techniques for risk assessment أو غير ذلك لأنني الآن أعمل في شركة نفطية في هذا المجال HSE وأود أن أستفيد من مجال تخصصي الدراسي في مجال عملي علما بأنني كنت سابقا أعمل في مجال مكافحة التآكل بمحطة لتوليد الكهرباءفلو لديكم أي معلومة الرجاء افادتي وشاكرا لك حسن تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.
أبوصهيب ناجي
Sofarnaji***********


----------



## حسن أبو غزاله (20 أغسطس 2007)

*التعدين والسلامة المهنية*

أولا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عليك بزيارة وزارة شئون البيئة الخاصة بكم وإن شاء الله هتلاقى الإجابة :55:


----------



## ابوصهيب ناجي (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

